# Fswp



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

i have applied for FSWP in NOC 001 category. Is there anyone who has applied under following category or is under application of said category?

its been 2 months my documents have reached at canadian embassy. when can i expect revert from them?

Regards.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

NOC 001 isn't a NOC code, it's a sub-category
eligible:
Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers
NOC codes in 001 - Legislators and senior management: NOC 2011 - 001 - Legislators and senior management - Unit group
Processing time: Processing times for federal skilled worker applications


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

its NOC:0013 . 
Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

sharmapawan09 said:


> i have applied for FSWP in NOC 001 category. Is there anyone who has applied under following category or is under application of said category?
> 
> its been 2 months my documents have reached at canadian embassy. when can i expect revert from them?
> 
> Regards.


CIC is working on 20th May applications currently. You need to wait for atleast 1.5-2 months for your turn.


----------

